
Five Things You Notice When You Quit the News - yarapavan
http://www.raptitude.com/2016/12/five-things-you-notice-when-you-quit-the-news/
======
cJ0th
I cut my news intake down to one daily newsletter and reading a few pages of
my nation's public television teletext.

------
andrewclunn
I want weather, upcoming local events, and product recalls. I look forward to
some future app called "Useful information" where people select which topics
they want to be kept abreast of. Sort of like what Google News looked like it
might become until it stopped innovating.

------
Tempest1981
The local news seems to always be about murders and violence. I guess they're
catering to our morbid curiousity?

Why is it beneficial to learn about every instance of "humans behaving badly"?
(Celebrities, ok, maybe, but random people?)

~~~
grzm
_If it bleeds, it leads._

People react to these kinds of stories, not dissimilarly to how they react to
click-bait. It's about viewers.

